# I'm on a Hummus kick!



## sattie (Aug 5, 2008)

I use to buy this stuff in the store and get grossed out by it.  Then I saw a recipe posted by tdiprincess for black bean hummus and finally tried it!  I am sooooo hooked!  

I have located every can of black beans in the house I could find and have made this just about every day for the last week.  Here is my recipe that I have come up with after several batches.  This stuff is good, good on just about anything!

1 can black beans drained and rinsed
1 clove of garlic (easy on the garlic, it can over power quickly)
2 cayenne peppers ( I love heat so this is a personal choice, use what ever peppers you like or no peppers at all!)
juice of 1/2 lime
2 T tahini (I searched high and lo for this stuff and finally made my own.)
1 T flat leaf parsley or cilantro (I use what ever I have on hand)
1 roma tomato, seeded and chunked
1 tsp chili powder ( I used Penzey's Hot Chili Powder)
1 tsp onion powder
kosher salt to taste

Toss in a food processor and whip it good!

For the tahini... I lightly roasted 1 c of sesame seeds at 300 for 10 minutes.  Stirring occasionally and ensuring that they did not brown.  Let cool, add to food processor and 1/4 c of evoo.  That will make enough for at least 4 batches of black bean hummus.

Hope you enjoy it, cuz I can live on this stuff!!!  Hubby loves the garlic aroma of my breath!!!!


----------



## Dina (Aug 5, 2008)

This one sounds good Sattie.  Have you tried the chick pea hummus with a southwest chipotle flavor?  It's quite tastey.


----------



## sattie (Aug 5, 2008)

Dina said:


> This one sounds good Sattie. Have you tried the chick pea hummus with a southwest chipotle flavor? It's quite tastey.


 
No I have not!!!  But want to try it all at this point.  I guess since I am out of black beans, I have no choice but to branch out.  You have a recipe for that Miss Dina???  Purty please!?


----------



## Dina (Aug 5, 2008)

www.*applesforhealth.com*/HealthyAppetizers/sochphum5.html  I would use garbanzo beans (chick peas) for this recipe.  Enjoy.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds good!  I love hummus any kind, bean, chickpea whatever.  This time of year it is so delicious with fresh green or wax beans, crispy from the garden.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 6, 2008)

Roast your own red peppers (peeled and seeded of course) and add those to your hummus.  Normally it's used in conjunction with garbanzo beans but I think they might give a nice twist to the black beans too!

Thanks for posting this sattie - I need to get my rear in gear as this would make a good meal - just add fermented grapes for the fruit


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 6, 2008)

I thoght that humus is made from garbanzo beans, not regular beans?


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 6, 2008)

Sattie! Thank you!
I spend $8 bucks on a jar of Tahini, I didn't think I could make my own! 

Charlie I use garbanzos in my hummus also.


----------



## Sweet (Aug 6, 2008)

Hummus with pesto is really good, too


----------



## sattie (Aug 6, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Sattie! Thank you!
> I spend $8 bucks on a jar of Tahini, I didn't think I could make my own!
> 
> Charlie I use garbanzos in my hummus also.


 
It may not be anything like the jarred stuff, but since I can't find it anywhere, I'm not going to know the difference!    If you try it, let me know if it even compares.


----------



## sattie (Aug 6, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> I thoght that humus is made from garbanzo beans, not regular beans?


 
Mainly it is, but I think these days, you can pretty much use just about any kind of bean you want.  The only bean I have not seen used in hummus is pinto.... but I'm sure someone has tried it!


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 6, 2008)

How long do you think hummus is good for?.... 
I made it 2 weeks ago and DH wont eat it now.... I had some the other day and it was fine but now I'm paranoid to eat anymore.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 6, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> How long do you think hummus is good for?....
> I made it 2 weeks ago and DH wont eat it now.... I had some the other day and it was fine but now I'm paranoid to eat anymore.



I truly think you are pushing your luck - but that's just me.  Do beans last that long in the fridge?  Do the ol' smell test.  Bad beans pretty much stink


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 6, 2008)

no stinky.... but I guess I'll chuck it. 
bummer.


----------



## luvs (Aug 6, 2008)

sattie, that recipe sounds great!

i love hummus. tostidos flour tortilla chips taste great with hummus.


----------



## mcnerd (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's a version using peanut butter instead of Tahini.

                              Hummus

2             cloves  garlic -- (2 to 3) 
  1                can  garbanzo beans -- drained and liquid reserved 
  2        tablespoons  smooth peanut butter -- (2 to 3) 
                        A handful fresh parsley leaves 
  1                     lemon -- zested and juiced 
  1              Pinch  freshly ground black pepper 
  1              Pinch  kosher salt 
     1/3           cup  extra-virgin olive oil 

Chop the garlic finely in a food processor. Add the beans and process finely, adding reserved liquid as necessary to get the desired consistency. Add the peanut butter, parsley, lemon zest and juice, black pepper, and salt. Process until it forms a paste. Drizzle in the olive oil and process until it reaches the consistency of mayonnaise.


----------



## sattie (Aug 6, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> no stinky.... but I guess I'll chuck it.
> bummer.


 
Hey girlie.. I've heard that it freezes really well.  But I have not had any last long enough to freeze.  

As for the peanut butter version.. that sounds awesome!!!!  Never thought of peanut butter, but I don't see why it would not work.  Thanks mcnerd!


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah I'll have to try that next time, I just happen to have a vat of PB here all the time....


----------



## blissful (Aug 13, 2008)

The OP inspired me to grab my frozen hummus out of the freezer and have it on whole wheat toast for lunch. It freezes great, yum!
Also, I make my own tahini because the seeds are less expensive than having it already made and it tends to go rancid if it sits a long time. (all the oils are released)


----------



## sattie (Aug 13, 2008)

blissful said:


> The OP inspired me to grab my frozen hummus out of the freezer and have it on whole wheat toast for lunch. It freezes great, yum!
> Also, I make my own tahini because the seeds are less expensive than having it already made and it tends to go rancid if it sits a long time. (all the oils are released)


 
Hey, how do you make your tahini?  Just curious.


----------



## mcnerd (Aug 13, 2008)

Here is my recipe for Tahini:

                        Tahini (Sesame Seed Paste) 

2        tablespoons  sesame seeds 
     1/2      teaspoon  sesame oil 
     1/4      teaspoon  salt 
     1/4           cup  water -- tepid 

Place sesame seeds in a blender or food processor and grind until smooth. Add sesame oil and salt. Process until combined. With the motor running, add the water in a very slow, steady stream and blend until smooth. 

Yield: 1/2 cup


----------



## sattie (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice... thank you mcnerd.  May give that a try next time I need to make some.


----------



## blissful (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't measure, I put a half bag of untoasted white sesame seeds and some olive oil in the processor, and it takes quite a while to break them down to a paste.


----------



## HushBull (Sep 23, 2008)

My absolute favorite food. Must be fresh!


----------



## sattie (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, fresh is the best!!!  I spent all that time paying for something I could make so much better myself!!!  

I tried a new version yesterday... it's all gone now:

1 can black beans drained
1 adobo chili in sauce
2 cloves garlic
1 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/4 cup fresh cilantro (your fav HB!)
1/4 cup tahini
4 sun dried tomatos in olive oil (use some of the olive oil to thin out and add flavor)
good pinch of kosher salt

I like to let mine sit a day if I can stand it.... 

Yum yum... all gone!!!


----------



## HushBull (Sep 24, 2008)

sattie said:


> Yes, fresh is the best!!!  I spent all that time paying for something I could make so much better myself!!!
> 
> I tried a new version yesterday... it's all gone now:
> 
> ...



That ain't hummus! 
Sounds good nonetheless. 

Oh to add...
A few weeks ago, while making a nice big batch of hummus, I ran out of all the tahini I needed. 
I found a pretty decent sub-- I had sunflower seeds, a nice handful of those well pulsed provides the nutty and somewhat cream taste found in tahini.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 12, 2008)

Traditionally hummus is made with chick peas and tahini is a must. There are lots of variations but the real deal does not contain peanut butter. 

All these other recipes might be great spreads and quite tasty but they really are not hummus.

It is like when chefs started using the word carpacio for anything thinly sliced and raw, not just for raw beef.


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 12, 2008)

That's alright.  I find I use peanut butter far more often and at a better price than Tahini so I will continue to be non-traditional at times, but I may change my recipe title to "Not Hummus Hummus".


----------



## sattie (Nov 13, 2008)

Ooops... guilty for referring to my creations as hummus.  Sorry... but it sure was good!  So why do chick peas and tahini paste get to have their own term?  Maybe I can call the black bean version..... bummus?


----------



## blissful (Nov 13, 2008)

sattie said:


> Ooops... guilty for referring to my creations as hummus. Sorry... but it sure was good! So why do chick peas and tahini paste get to have their own term? Maybe I can call the black bean version..... bummus?


----------



## foodisfood (Nov 13, 2008)

that sounds awesome! I absolutely love roasted red pepper hummus. so delicious on some tortilla chips!


----------



## jabbur (Nov 13, 2008)

sattie said:


> Ooops... guilty for referring to my creations as hummus. Sorry... but it sure was good! So why do chick peas and tahini paste get to have their own term? Maybe I can call the black bean version..... bummus?


 
Actually hummus is the arabic word for chickpeas!  (thanks wikipedia)  I guess we'd need to find the arabic word for blackbean to name your creation but personally, I like your word for it!


----------



## sattie (Nov 13, 2008)

jabbur said:


> Actually hummus is the arabic word for chickpeas! (thanks wikipedia) I guess we'd need to find the arabic word for blackbean to name your creation but personally, I like your word for it!


 


Ahhhhh.... ok.  So chick peas is hummus.  I from here on out will refer to my dips in some other form or fashion!  Ok... this next I tried... I can call hummus cuz I used chick peas and tahini!!!  

Satties Hatch Pepper Hummus

1 can chick peas
1/4 c tahini paste
4 sun dried tomatos in olive oil (use some of the oil to thin out the hummus)
1 roasted hatch pepper
1 tsp cumin
salt
pepper
juice of 1/2 lemon

Take her for a spin and chill!!!


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 14, 2008)

Sattie, the fancy chefs think that it is ok to take poetic license with foodie terms in an effort to jazz up their menu. I really wasn't trying to criticize you. I was just trying to explain that hummus is a specific dish made with certain ingredients in it.

For example, it would be like making chicken kiev but not using the traditional kiev filling but still calling your creation chicken kiev. It still is made like chicken kiev but you added your own twist to the inside--maybe vegetables, ham, cheese etc. Truly it is not chicken kiev anymore but it is similar and made in the style of the original dish.

That is what has happened to hummus. There are all sorts of chick pea versions throughout the Middle East but somehow between there and here, fusion versions have been created and folks still called the dish hummus even when it no longer is made from chickpeas anymore.

I even see it with desserts. Chefs think they are being clever and along with this kind of cleverness usually comes a big price tag.


----------



## africhef (Nov 14, 2008)

thats ok the USA is all about fusion. so Bummus is a great name and am going to adopt it for my  dictionary of new fusion words.


----------



## sattie (Nov 22, 2008)

PieSusan said:


> Sattie, the fancy chefs think that it is ok to take poetic license with foodie terms in an effort to jazz up their menu. I really wasn't trying to criticize you. I was just trying to explain that hummus is a specific dish made with certain ingredients in it.
> 
> For example, it would be like making chicken kiev but not using the traditional kiev filling but still calling your creation chicken kiev. It still is made like chicken kiev but you added your own twist to the inside--maybe vegetables, ham, cheese etc. Truly it is not chicken kiev anymore but it is similar and made in the style of the original dish.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Pie... no offense taken. And I do believe you are right when using the word hummus to describe something that is not hummus. I had no clue that it mainly referred to the chick pea / tahini pairing. I understand the point you are making and agree! 

With that being said... here is a new one I created today! And it is zesty and good!!!!

1 can of chick peas
2 roasted hatch peppers
2 cloves of garlic
1 medium tomato quartered
1/4 cup tahini
1/4 cup of flat leaf parsley
1/4 t of onion powder
1/4 cup olive oil
salt to taste
juice of 1/2 lemon
2 jalapeno peppers (my jalapeno plant is spitting out these tiny jalapenos... no bigger than the tip of my pinky.... they pack heat, but not overwhelminig)

Give the happy ingredients a whizzzz ..... quite tasty!!!!


----------



## deelady (Nov 22, 2008)

sattie said:


> Ooops... guilty for referring to my creations as hummus. Sorry... but it sure was good! So why do chick peas and tahini paste get to have their own term? Maybe I can call the black bean version..... bummus?


 

 good one!!!


Also some pretty tasty sounding recipes here!! YUM pass the pita please!!


----------



## sattie (Nov 22, 2008)

deelady said:


> good one!!!
> 
> 
> Also some pretty tasty sounding recipes here!! YUM pass the pita please!!


 
LOL... gotta work with what I know!!!  Got the last batch I just made chillin!  I'm gonna be digging it out soon!


----------



## mr_misanthropy (Nov 27, 2008)

I brought hummus with home made pita chips to my 5 year high school reunion and no one touched it.  

Oh well, I definitely devoured the leftovers.


----------



## kulikuli (Nov 28, 2008)

Another sbstitute for Tahini - Cashew Nuts.

Put Cashew into ood processor and pulse until you have a paste. Use instead of Tahini. Or - of  course - kulikuli !

kulikuli (peanut cake, after oil has been pressed from it)


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 29, 2008)

I was asked to post this recipe after I had pm'ed it to sattie.

Fava Bean Spread 
Based on a recipe by Caprial Pence 

Ingredients: 
1/2 c. Dried fava beans 
Zest & juice of 1 lemon 
2 Cloves garlic, chopped 
1/3 c. Extra virgin olive oil 
1 tbl. Chopped fresh basil 
Salt 
Fresh ground black pepper 

Instructions: 
Dump the fava beans in a saucepan and cover with cold water. Cook over medium heat, simmering until tender. Watch them as you may need to add additional water. Cook until tender. Or as Sattie suggested use canned fava beans and then, I added, drain well and rinse in a colander.

Using a food processor, process the beans, lemon, oil and garlic until smooth. Process the basil to mix and then, add salt and pepper.

This fava spread can be refrigerated for up to seven days. Enjoy!


----------



## sattie (Nov 29, 2008)

Girl, I even looked for some fava beans this evening while I was grocery shopping, Walmart is not very good at carrying 'exotic' stuff!  It is definately on my list to try!  Thanks for posting PS!


----------



## elaine l (Nov 30, 2008)

kulikuli said:


> Another sbstitute for Tahini - Cashew Nuts.
> 
> Put Cashew into ood processor and pulse until you have a paste. Use instead of Tahini. Or - of  course - kulikuli !
> 
> kulikuli (peanut cake, after oil has been pressed from it)



Interesting substitute.  Have one family member with a sesame seed allergy so haven't had any really tasty hummus.  I have made it without the tahini but it loses something for sure.


----------



## deelady (Dec 6, 2008)

Oooh shame shame...."Ask Aida" on foodnetwork just suggested on her show that you try a new kind of Hummus by using fava beans instead of chick peas.......someone needs to tell the "professional" that it is no longer Hummus then!!!


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 8, 2008)

I just read in the newspaper a recipe for edamame (those green soybeans) hummus--made the same way, garlic, lemon, olive oil, tahini and cumin). I laughed when it was called hummus. I guess, even though the word means chickpea--the English language usage is eventually going to change its meaning to be a bean spread regardless of what bean is used.

This is how the English language works and even how grammar has changed over time.


----------



## sattie (Dec 8, 2008)

I still need to find fava beans!!!! Keep the ideas commin tho... I love all the possibilities!!! 

We can call the fava bean one FUMMUS!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 8, 2008)

Sattie, I have made my own hummus for years.  I remember we had a greek dinner at the camp I cooked for and I ended up making like 5 batches because we kept running out.  I usually like it to sit to meld the flavours but they were serving it as fast as I could make it.  

I have one recipe that calls for toasted sesame seeds instead of tahini or I usually make my own, similar to your recipe. We weren't allowed to bring commercial tahini into the camp because it is made in a factory where they also produce nut butters.  I did make it with black beans once but usually use chick peas/garbanzos.  

I am glad you brought up this thread.  I think I will make some today!


----------



## sattie (Dec 8, 2008)

Yep, I'm feeling the urge to make hummus myself Miss Laurie!!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 8, 2008)

I made a tahini sauce the other day that was sooooo good!


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 8, 2008)

You know all these spreads are very healthy for you but tahini is very high in calories.


----------



## deelady (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm sorry ....I didn't know this was a low calorie thread


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 8, 2008)

If it doesn't have calories it doesn't taste good - at least that is what my Grandmother used to say!


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll dip and munch to that wisdom of your Grandmother.   And my waistline knows it for a fact.


----------



## sattie (Dec 8, 2008)

Man... I just eat the stuff at will and usually can finish off a batch in the same day!!!  I gotta go make me some!!


----------



## toni1948 (Dec 8, 2008)

Sattie, thank you so much for this thread.  I was thinking of ideas for appetizers for a tree trimming party at my son's house.  I used to go to this Persian restaurant that made the best hummus.  It tasted so good with warm flat bread.

     You have given me an idea that I will most certainly put to use.  I know my grandkids have never eaten hummus, but they love bread.  I'll make a small batch with some nice warm flat bread, and see how they take to it.

     Thank you so much for starting this one.  It is right on time!!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 7, 2009)

homemade hummus recipe:
Homemade Tahini Recipe ~ Cupcake Project


----------



## sattie (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome link my dear!!!  I'm gonna try that next time I make a batch.  Mine has never been that dark, so I'm curious how it will taste in comparison.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

You know, every time I watch "Don't Mess With The Zohan", I think of you and your hummus kick, Sattie!


----------



## sattie (Jan 7, 2009)

I have not seen that movie yet.... will I 'get it' when I do?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh yeah, you gotta see the Zohan! Hummus has almost a co-starring role!


----------



## Seven S (Jan 7, 2009)

the etymology of the word "hummus" comes from arabic for the word "chickpeas".  so technically, real hummus must include chickpeas to be hummus.  but that is just in theory... in practice, anything can be anything if you call it anything


----------



## Wyogal (Jan 10, 2009)

I make a spread using hummus and a puree of roasted vegetables: eggplant, peppers, onions, garlic, mushrooms, etc. It kinda looks like cat puke, but is really tasty. It is especially good on toasted baguette slices, topped with fresh pico de gallo. Yeah some fusion going on: Middle eastearn, Italian, Mexican.


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 10, 2009)

I love olives in hummus, and sometimes I use different types of beans like cannellini!


----------



## sattie (Jan 10, 2009)

That is one of the main things I really like about it, it is soooo versitile.  I don't think I have made the same batch of hummus twice, it changes everytime I make it.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jan 10, 2009)

I've never eaten hummus. Can you make it without tahini?


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 10, 2009)

You can leave out Tahini and use something else, but the flavor changes.  Some people have used peanut butter, but you are free to experiment.  I would suggest buying some fresh Hummus in the store and trying it first to see if/how you like it.


----------



## blissful (Jan 12, 2009)

The beans (chick peas) soaked all day, 4 cups of them. I'm cooking them now. I've had really good results with freezing cups of it for later, so I'm planning on doing just that. 
I read an interesting recipe recently. Have you noticed how dense and thick hummus can be when it is homemade? When I buy it, it's much thinner and more spreadable. This has to be due to the addition of more oil or more water.
The recipe I saw said it turned out 'airy' with the addition of crushed ice in the food processor. I'm going to try the addition of crushed ice to get it more airy. My only worry would be that when it thaws out, it might separate out. I guess I'll find out.
I'm going to make a few variations.
One traditional w/lemon, garlic, tahini.
One with peanut butter instead of tahini.
One with sun dried tomatoes and possibly some chipotle sauce.

I have lots more ingredients, like jalapeno peppers, lime juice, horseradish, cream, herbs and spices. Any ideas for more interesting combos? TIA ~Bliss


----------



## Seven S (Jan 12, 2009)

blissful said:


> The beans (chick peas) soaked all day, 4 cups of them. I'm cooking them now. I've had really good results with freezing cups of it for later, so I'm planning on doing just that.
> I read an interesting recipe recently. Have you noticed how dense and thick hummus can be when it is homemade? When I buy it, it's much thinner and more spreadable. This has to be due to the addition of more oil or more water.
> The recipe I saw said it turned out 'airy' with the addition of crushed ice in the food processor. I'm going to try the addition of crushed ice to get it more airy. My only worry would be that when it thaws out, it might separate out. I guess I'll find out.
> I'm going to make a few variations.
> ...



I love adding oven-roasted red peppers to it, I think someone already mentioned it in this thread.  i saw you have jalapenos... i would suggest you roast these jalapenos and remove the charred skin, using them in this way will give you a more interesting and complex profile.  another bit of advice... i would recommend you make the original mix of hummus w the chickpeas and then begin to incorporating the amounts of  extra flavorings like the peppers and spices gradually.  this will allow you some measure of control so that you dont immediately lose all the flavor of the chickpeas to a more potent spice.


----------



## blissful (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Seven, I did use your idea of making the base mixture and then adding the flavorings to it. 
I made two bases, one with tahini and one with ground peanuts. I liked both of them equally well, the ground peanuts was a really nice flavor. 
I added the crushed ice to the tahini base to see if it would be more airy. I guess I'll find out how this turns out once I defrost them all.
Then I portioned them into 1 cup resealable containers, and labeled them.
The only mixture that needed to be processed after that was the sundried tomatoes and chipotle sauce. It turned to a nice pink color.
I made one with black bean and garlic sauce, yummo, the color isn't so nice though. One with wasabi. Two each of the plain bases. I might end up adding ingredients to the plain bases later. (Jalepeno's probably)
I'll be bringing one to work each week, with some type of bread or crackers. Sometimes I layer the hummus on the toast with a little cream cheese and a thin slice of tomato. Sometimes all by itself on toast. I add a salad and call it a meal.


----------



## padams2359 (Jan 13, 2009)

I make the chickpea version all the time.  My wife loves the stuff.  I add some roasted red bell pepper.  Gives it a nice orange color.  I roast 6 or 7 red and yellow bell peppers ever couple of months.  Cut them into small squares, and freeze them in ice trays.  One cube equals about ¼ cup.  Those things in the jars are ridiculously priced.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 26, 2009)

Until about two weeks ago I was not a big fan. It was ok but I did not see what the big deal was all about then I had some in a persian restaurant and the light went on. 

Now I make my own and love the stuff.


----------



## Argamemnon (Feb 27, 2009)

powerplantop said:


> Until about two weeks ago I was not a big fan. It was ok but I did not see what the big deal was all about then I had some in a persian restaurant and the light went on.
> 
> Now I make my own and love the stuff.


I'm curious now, what did you change in the recipe?


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 27, 2009)

Argamemnon said:


> I'm curious now, what did you change in the recipe?


 
I am sure that most of the stuff I have had in the past was store bought. Very little taste and no texture. What was not store bought the beans always came from a can. 
 
As to what I changed: I cooked my own beans. I used some of the cooking liquid with lemon juice and Tahini to make a creamy emulsion. When I chopped the beans I did not make them into chickpea butter. So I had a nice flavor and textures running from cream to slightly chunky. 
 
I have the same user name on You Tube and I did post a video (I am not an expert on videos so don’t expect to see me on TV).


----------



## Argamemnon (Feb 27, 2009)

powerplantop said:


> I am sure that most of the stuff I have had in the past was store bought. Very little taste and no texture. What was not store bought the beans always came from a can.
> 
> As to what I changed: I cooked my own beans. I used some of the cooking liquid with lemon juice and Tahini to make a creamy emulsion. When I chopped the beans I did not make them into chickpea butter. So I had a nice flavor and textures running from cream to slightly chunky.
> 
> I have the same user name on You Tube and I did post a video (I am not an expert on videos so don’t expect to see me on TV).


Ok thanks for the tips, I will check your video.


----------

